
Bad mouse took down a network, and almost got us banned - bcaa7f3a8bbc
https://www.reddit.com/r/talesfromtechsupport/comments/5hzvx3/bad_mouse_took_down_a_network_and_almost_got_us/
======
luizfzs
From the looks of it, the issue could have been avoided by writing the invoice
in a proper way, like: replaced cables that have been bitten by a mouse (or
mice).

To be honest, from the title, I also thought it was the device mouse that
affected the network, not a rodent.

